# Track Opinion Poll; 2 SG or 1 SG & 1 NG



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I've built a 30'x40' elevated layout ready to install 2 mainlines. What track scale would you install (ties size and spacing, Code 250 NS) 2 tracks SG or 1 track SG and 1 track NG ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What are you running? That should be a help, for everyone.

Frankly, I use 332 and what ever ties they have. I worry more about what I'm running, not what it is running on. If you are doing an uber scale layout it's a problem, but for some of us it is not a worry.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris,
My outdoor layout, about the size of yours, has AMS code 250 brass on the outer main and AMS code 250 brass with a third rail at 32 mm with Llagas Creek tie plugs and their code 215 aluminum rail on the inner line. I did so since I have a number of friends who run locos of the antique and narrow gauge variety on 32mm gauge.
I am currently constructing my Mark III portable track which will use Sunset Valley dual gauge (32m, 45mm) on both lines since I need 6' rail lengths and AMS tie strips are not currently available.
As Chuck says, what are you likely to run, choose based on that.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom;
I personally have locomotives in scales; 1:13; 1:19; 1:20.3; 1:32. Anyone visiting is likely to bring at least one maybe two different scale locomotives. What am I likely to run? I think like everyone else that's a mood thing whenever the opportunity to run comes up, GTG or your own backyard.

I think our approaches are pretty similar. When you built your layout you chose to make one track SG and one track dual gauge. As you wrote you did it for hospitality reasons with your friends in mind. 

A steamer’s first choice is always any track and chance to run. Another choice, many having their druthers would choose to run NG on NG track, SG on SG track, and 32mm on 32mm track. It’s all very much like, any size will do but bigger is usually better in layout size. And Chuck definitely isn't alone in not caring a toot. 

For others like me, it’s a how does it look thing. A NG loco just looks better on NG track - it doesn't look like it's on a tight rope. But it’s also being hospitable to your friends, and their or the locomotives. 

Hey, let’s be clear, straight up and get real… it’s a rivet counting versus not thing.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I started out in 1980 with LGB trains and track. Since then, in addition to the 1:22.5/24/? of LGB I have added 1:20.3 and 1:29 trains to my collection. I had too much invested in 332 track to ever think about a different code. 

When I'm visiting a layout the critical thing that I worry about is the track, not the code, but is it well laid and maintained. Will my train stay on the track? 

When we are out in Arizona in the winter, I run on two club layouts in the Phoenix area, Sun City Grand and Adobe Mt. Railroad park. I have also run on two private layouts in the greater Tucson area and one near Prescott. I have never even thought of asking about their tie spacing. All of these layouts run a mixture of scales. 

If you are going to run just Colorado Narrow Gauge on your layout, then then you might want rails and tie spacing appropriate for that. But if you are mixing scales as I do and many others do, get tie strips and rails that are the most economical at the time.

It is your layout, put down what you think is best for you. Guests will be happy to have a track on which to run. If they aren't, perhaps you should shorten the guest list the next time you have an event. 

Chuck


----------

